# Where to buy cables and electronics accesoreies in KL?



## AbhiKap55 (Oct 31, 2013)

Hey guys, AbhiKap55 here 

I am looking to buy a PSP AV cable to connect my PSP to my TV. I do not know, however, of any shop that may sell this accesory. I called many game shops here but they don't have this item. 

Anyone know of a shop that sells cables or electronics accessories in Kuala Lumpur? Preferrably around Mont Kiara?


----------



## prof.ishack (Jul 4, 2014)

Your best bet (nowhere near Mount Kiara) would be either Low Yat or Imbi plaza in town.


----------



## prof.ishack (Jul 4, 2014)

skaeb said:


> Bukit Bintang - Plaza LowYat


Yes, it's near Bukit Bintang


----------



## crackedbox (Aug 15, 2013)

AbhiKap55 said:


> Hey guys, AbhiKap55 here
> 
> I am looking to buy a PSP AV cable to connect my PSP to my TV. I do not know, however, of any shop that may sell this accesory. I called many game shops here but they don't have this item.
> 
> Anyone know of a shop that sells cables or electronics accessories in Kuala Lumpur? Preferrably around Mont Kiara?


Why not buy it from online ?
Malaysia Online Shopping & Auction - Lelong
https://forum.lowyat.net/GarageSales


----------

